# Mein neues Bike



## Newone1 (22. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
nach lanjähriger Pause des Rad bzw. Mtb fahrens habe ich mir kürzlich zum neu Einstieg ein neues Bike bestellt. Nun würde mich mal interessieren was ihr so von dem Bike haltet bezüglich Preis/leistung usw. Vielen Dank für eure Meinungen im voraus.

http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/red-bull-al-700-factory-457784/aid:457786

ps. Anstatt der continental mountainking reifen gibts für mich den Schwalbe RR evo


----------



## david99 (22. Juli 2011)

für den preis gibts auf jeden fall schon was leichteres...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newone1 (22. Juli 2011)

schon klar.Trotzdem danke für deinen sehr hilfreichen post.


----------



## Zecken-Paule (22. Juli 2011)

Ein vergleichbares Bike gibts schon für 700 Sloti weniger.


----------



## Newone1 (22. Juli 2011)

mag ja sein aber bestimmt gebraucht oder ?


----------



## Newone1 (22. Juli 2011)

mehr feedback bitte...


----------



## Zecken-Paule (22. Juli 2011)

Newone1 schrieb:


> mag ja sein aber bestimmt gebraucht oder ?


 
Gebraucht?! Warum gebraucht?!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (22. Juli 2011)

Ist ein schönes Bike und vorallem exclusiver als Radon, Cube usw.
Dafür haste aber auch einen ordentlichen Preis hingelegt. 
Für den Preis hät ich mir ein Fully zugelegt.


----------



## david99 (22. Juli 2011)

Newone1 schrieb:


> schon klar.Trotzdem danke für deinen sehr hilfreichen post.



du hast geschrieben



Newone1 schrieb:


> Nun würde mich mal interessieren was ihr so von  dem Bike haltet bezüglich Preis/leistung usw. Vielen Dank für eure  Meinungen im voraus.


...und die hab ich geäußert. also wie solln die hilfreich sein  bzw wenn du solche meinungen nich hören willst frag doch garnich erst


----------



## -MIK- (22. Juli 2011)

Naja, die Ausstattung von dem Bike ist schon sehr hochwertig, allein die The One, Fox und komplette XT Gruppe rechtfertigen den Preis.


----------



## Newone1 (23. Juli 2011)

david99 schrieb:


> du hast geschrieben
> 
> 
> ...und die hab ich geäußert. also wie solln die hilfreich sein  bzw wenn du solche meinungen nich hören willst frag doch garnich erst


 
Wer sagt denn das ich sowas nicht hören will ?



david99 schrieb:


> für den preis gibts auf jeden fall schon was leichteres...


 
Für mich spielt nicht nur das Gewicht eine Rolle beim Bike kauf.
Da ich unter anderem die kleinste Rahmengröße 16,5 bekommen werde wird das Bike so Knapp um die zehn Kilo wiegen, ich denke das ist absolut top bei einem Bike in der Preisklasse und mit der Ausstattung. Aber kannst hier ja mal ein paar alternativen zu dem Bike posten, würde mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newone1 (23. Juli 2011)

Zecken-Paule schrieb:


> Ein vergleichbares Bike gibts schon für 700 Sloti weniger.


 
Wäre cool wenn du das bike hier posten könntest.


----------



## Newone1 (23. Juli 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Ist ein schönes Bike und vorallem exclusiver als Radon, Cube usw.
> Dafür haste aber auch einen ordentlichen Preis hingelegt.
> Für den Preis hät ich mir ein Fully zugelegt.


 
Fully kam für mich nicht in Frage. Obwohl ich da auch was nettes im Auge hatte


----------



## Newone1 (23. Juli 2011)

-MIK- schrieb:


> Naja, die Ausstattung von dem Bike ist schon sehr hochwertig, allein die The One, Fox und komplette XT Gruppe rechtfertigen den Preis.


 
Und ich dachte schon nach den ersten Meinungen hier ich haette kompletten Mist gekauft 
Gibt ja doch leute hier die Qualität zu schätzen wissen


----------



## PoHinterDenSattelSchieber (23. Juli 2011)

Ich überlege nur gerade wrum Du erst kaufst, und dann fragst. Macht man das nicht andersrum?


----------



## david99 (23. Juli 2011)

man munkelt es gibt da so nen button, nennt sich "ändern"... man soll damit beiträge im nachhinein ergänzen können...

is n ganz nettes rad ja, für das geld hätt ich mir aber n fully gekauft... oder n rennrad


----------



## Trialbiker82 (23. Juli 2011)

Von den Zecken Paule brauchste nichts konstruktives erwarten.  Sei  stolz auf das Bike was du dir da gekauft hast.
Ist echt  ein schickes Teil und fÃ¼r 1000â¬ bekommste nicht so ein gut ausgestattetes Bike.

Wie groÃ bist du das du es in 16,5"  genommen hast? 

Und warum  kam kein Fully fÃ¼r dich in Frage. SoÂ´n Jabba Wood oder Factory PRO ist doch was feines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Newone1 (23. Juli 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Von den Zecken Paule brauchste nichts konstruktives erwarten. Sei stolz auf das Bike was du dir da gekauft hast.
> Ist echt ein schickes Teil und für 1000 bekommste nicht so ein gut ausgestattetes Bike.
> 
> Wie groß bist du das du es in 16,5" genommen hast?
> ...


 
Bin 1.70 groß.. bei einer SL von 77cm . Für meine Einsatzzwecke reicht ein HT vollkommen aus desweiteren hätte ich für ein fully mit gleicher Ausstattung noch ein paar mehr hundert Euro hinlegen müssen. Optisch gefallen mir die Fullys auch nicht so (Geschmackssache). Und minimal schwerer wäre es wahrscheinlich auch geworden.


----------



## Mithras (27. Juli 2011)

Newone1 schrieb:


> Wäre cool wenn du das bike hier posten könntest.



Vergleichbar is evtl. das hier:Radon ZR Race 8.0

Das Race 6.0 wäre auch um die 700 Slotti weniger ^^ .. aber halt nicht mit Fox Gabel... auch haben se "nur" 100mm Federweg .. die  Black Sin Teile machen auch optisch echt was her.. aber preislich auch in dem Dreh von deinem Radel


----------



## M8184 (28. Juli 2011)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Von den Zecken Paule brauchste nichts konstruktives erwarten.  Sei  stolz auf das Bike was du dir da gekauft hast.
> Ist echt  ein schickes Teil und für 1000 bekommste nicht so ein gut ausgestattetes Bike.
> 
> Wie groß bist du das du es in 16,5"  genommen hast?
> ...


 

700 Polnischer Zloty = 174.826 Euro


----------

